
Show HN: Pictureddit – Reddit pictures with wiki info - pictur
http://pictureddit.com
======
ObsoleteNerd
I'm finding it's wrong/irrelevant or empty more than it's right, and even when
it's right it's pretty much just the wiki info for whatever place is
mentioned.

These are taken from the front page of the first 2 categories I tried, and at
least half were just empty.

\---

Sunset after the rain Baton Rouge, LA source

Bats are mammals of the order Chiroptera; with their forelimbs adapted as
wings, they are the only mammals naturally capable of true and sustained
flight.

\---

Salt River Canyon, Gila County Arizona source

Sal may refer to:

\---

Aerial view of the Amazon Rainforest [3450 × 2118] source

Ra (; Ancient Egyptian: rꜥ or rˤ; also transliterated rˤw; cuneiform: 𒊑𒀀 ri-a
or 𒊑𒅀ri-ia) or Re (; Coptic: ⲣⲏ, Rē) is the ancient Egyptian deity of the sun.

\---

The Lower Falls, Yellowstone National Forest [2304x3306]. source

Forrest Gump is a 1994 American romantic comedy-drama film based on the 1986
novel of the same name by Winston Groom.

------
cardiaX
It's great ! Are you using reddit api or screen scraping the site ? And What
about copyright issues ?

~~~
pictur
Thanks for the comment. I use this tool that I developed.
[https://github.com/indatawetrust/reddit-
crawl](https://github.com/indatawetrust/reddit-crawl). There are currently
100k images registered. Obviously I don't have much idea about copyright.

------
loco5niner
Please don't default to a subreddit with the word "porn" in its title, even if
it was (at least for me) r\SkyPorn (skyscapes, etc).

------
kruuuder
Fun to browse! Just noted that the "next page" link doesn't contain the
subreddit parameter.

------
BandaAria
Submitted DMCA since it contains my copyrighted picture.

~~~
fwn
That's really a shame. One thing I'd suggest in addition to that:

Find the account that posted it on Reddit and tell them to delete it. If the
account doesn't comply, ask Reddit moderation to delete it.

That'll save some time. AFAIK it is an uphill battle to report all the Reddit
fetching image frontends that constantly spawn everywhere.

Targeting the source is really the most effective approach.

